# New York Times Best Sellers



## SifuPhil (May 10, 2013)

*New York Times Bestsellers - May 2013*





_"A touching remembrance of good times in cold summers. SifuPhil paints a warm picture with chilling undertones ..."
_


_"Based upon the true story of the monster known as SifuPhil, and the things he did in his basement to brine shrimp ..."_



_"The late J. Edgar Hoover kept voluminous files on Sifuphil - his activities, his friends and his habit of collecting brine shrimp ..."_



_"The heart-warming autobiographical story of a once-successful man reduced to pitiful circumstances, and his failure to cope with it ..."


_​


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 10, 2013)

:lol:.....


----------



## Planxty (May 10, 2013)

I also have done awful things to Brine Shrimp.  . Used to raise them and feed them to my Tropical fish.  :shark:


----------



## SifuPhil (May 11, 2013)

Planxty said:


> I also have done awful things to Brine Shrimp.  . Used to raise them and feed them to my Tropical fish.  :shark:



You and me both! 

It wasn't so bad until I found out about Sea Monkeys, though ... 



... then I felt like a mass murderer.


----------



## Ozarkgal (May 11, 2013)

Planxty said:


> I also have done awful things to Brine Shrimp.  . Used to raise them and feed them to my Tropical fish.  :shark:



LOL...Do they have groups like PETA over there? Better watch out!


----------



## Ozarkgal (May 11, 2013)

I've read all of these...can't wait for your next best seller to come out...any hints on what you're working on now?


----------



## That Guy (May 11, 2013)

At last!  I've found the reads I've been needing...


----------



## SifuPhil (May 11, 2013)

double post


----------



## SifuPhil (May 11, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> I've read all of these...can't wait for your next best seller to come out...any hints on what you're working on now?



*[HINT #1]* 

My next will concern
A flood much like Niagra
A little blue pill
That is just called _ _ _ _ _ _.

The twist in the story
That'll shake it all loose
Is the guy that is taking it -
His name's Dr. _ _ _ _ _.

Oh, the things that he'll do
Oh, the things that he'll see!
Oh, the painful release
When he starts to go _ _ _!

Then his blood will go PUMP!
And his heart will go THUMP!
And all THAT will occur
Before he starts to _ _ _ _!

View attachment 618


----------

